# Working With Dogwood



## Soapdish (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm really new to woodworking so I was hoping for some answers here. I've got a couple of Dogwood trees that have died over the last couple of year. As you know most Dogwoods do get extremely big, the biggest I've got is about 7" in diameter at the base. Not having a band saw, I've figured out a way to cut these "logs" into usable wood. I am working on making some cutting boards (cherry, walnut,oak,and maple) and was wondering if the Dogwood could be used for cutting boards also. This stuff has to be some of the hardest wood out there, but the pink color is just beautiful. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Soapdish (Jan 18, 2010)

Any takers?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Must be a slow weekend! Check around see if you have someone local that can cut those for you, how they would work in cutting boards is out of my comfort zone.


----------



## Soapdish (Jan 18, 2010)

You guys are scared of Dogwood.


----------



## Roadcrew (Nov 25, 2009)

Dogwood can be used for cutting boards. The cutting blocks bucthers used where made of dogwood.


----------

